
Show HN: Hello distributed language user guide [pdf] - bburshteyn
http://www.amsdec.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/helloguide.pdf
======
toolslive
They tried this in the mid 90s. They were called COOLs (Concurrent Object
Oriented Language). The conclusion at the time was: Using OO for this is
already a step in the wrong direction; generating C++ is another. l'Histoire
se repete.

------
exo762
a) closed source

b) what does this exactly bring to the table comparing with Erlang/Elixir,
Rust, Haskell or Go?

I think that chances of this project getting traction are low. So question is,
why?

